# Bodybuilding to Powerlifting / Strongman



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Hey Guys.

Ive talked about this a lot in the past, and can never make my mind up.

Im seriously thinking about moving more into the strongman/powerlifting style routine rather than the body building.

What kind of changes are needed to both Diet and Training?

Is it an easy thing to do (i.e changing the routine) - I know SM/PL isnt easy! 

At the moment my training looks like this:

Mon, Tue, Wed, Thr, Fri (am) 25 Mins Cardio (treadmill) + 20 mins medium weights/abs

Mon, Tue, Thr, Fri (pm) 45min - 60mins Weights. Compounds twice a week (mixing up deads/squats/bench/military press) and hitting the same body part only once per week.

Diet is pretty straight forward at the moment.

Mon - Fri: Clean but big(ish). Pasta / Oats / Tuna / Chicken / Fish / Potatoes / Veg. 4 x 50g whey shakes per day, 2 of them with 50g carbs.

Totals per day mon-fri roughly: 400g - 450g Protein / 300 - 400g carbs / 50g fats.

Sat/Sun: Diet lacks a bit here, not that i eat bad, i just miss a lot of meals due to sleeping/resting/being out. Probably hit half the above on a saturday, and sunday about 250g protein/500g carbs/100g fat.

Water intake is good, at least 6 litres a day.

Alcohol, well, I drink about 2 bottles of red wine and about 6 pints of lager in a week.

Supps: Loads of vits, creatine, whey and WMS.

Any advise on moving from bodybuilding style -> Strongman would be great.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

I have done the reverse Paul so not really the best advice but a couple of differences I noticed.

-Diet is much more strict being a BBer, not that you can eat crap being a powerlifter but you can get away with eating a pizza once in a while. More eating for performance rather than to gain / lose weight.

- Mentality is totally different PL needs to have a certian "Animalistic" mentality, BBer needs to be more focused / controlled.

- Rewards from Bbing are not as fast and instant as PL. You can seriously hit PBs on all your lifts regular (esp if you rotate them), where BBing can take months to see a difference.

- Injury is much more likley in PL, but again the mentallity is different

- Training is different in PL as the reps are usually lower and the exercises are all geared towards getting stronger (So what if I have 10 inch calves, I can squat 300Kg) you will frequently find youself doing half reps, box squats, explosive movements ect

I am sure some of the better / more experienced guys will add to this list. but I will finish by saying PL is a VERY rewarding sport and one I will always have the upmost respect for.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

it really depends if you have a weight limit to stick to!!

if u dont, then it depends how vain you are to how u eat 

training, like Del says, its all lower reps, compound moves. then with dynamic sessions working explosive power (eg power pulls, jumps and stuff (basically plyometric))

if u were going iinto the strongman route, then event sessions are worth every penny, they get you on the equipment and actually doing the work. they are rewarding in a mental and physical sense

for eating, it really is for performance and recovery. so high carb on workout days, massive protein after the workout and fluids (similar to BBing just slightly differant timing)

give it a shot, and see how u react to it.


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

if you go ahead with a strongman/powerlifting routine you will more than likely find you will have to cut your training down.

first of the cardio doesn't have to be to the degree that you are doing at the moment and you'll prob want to cut your weight training sessions down to 3 sessions a week focusing just on the big exercises, personally if i were you going from BB into a powerlifting routine i would advise you to go with either:

3 days a week: ie mon, wed, fri split

day 1: squat and some assistance

day 2 bench and assistance exercises for shoulders and tricps

day 3: deadlift and assistance work for hams and abs

or:

day 1: squat and deadlift

day 2: bench and assistance for shouders and triceps

day 3: upper back assistance exercises and abs etc

these routines trained hard and heavy will be enough to knacker you out good and proper and you'll want and need lots of rest.

If you go with strongman trainnig aswell i would go with:

day 1: squats and deadlift

day 2: bench overhead press and upper body assistance work

day 3: event training


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

as delhi says this type of training powerlifting/strongman is very rewarding, personally there is no better feeling for me in the gym then hitting new pbs in the big lifts and having the feel of hundreds of kilo on your back or in your hands.


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Hmm

Thanks guys.

Gotta sit down and decide what I want really.

Might give the PL/SM style a go for a few months and see how my body reacts.

At the end of the day, I suppose the extra mass will come in handy for BBing anyway.

Cheers guys.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

expect some aches and pains (im off training at the mo, due to some *ahem* aches and pains  )

but if your sensible, progressive and consistent, then i think anyone can flourish. just bare your leg in mind (shouldnt be a prob) , but stuff like farmers walk, and generally implements battering you.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Do it slowly - make a slow transition.

Going from "bodybuilding" 10 reps to strongman 1-5 reps overnight is just asking for trouble. Spend 3 months or so gradually lowering your reps on the core exercises while adding weight to the bar.

If you can continue to keep strict(ish) with your diet, training like a strongman/powerlifter while eating like a bodybuilder will give you success in whichever field you go into - and keeps all of your options open.


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

This is something I have pondered for a long time. I am considering as stated by Big of a transation training period towards a pl routine. If you are training well, by this, correct posture not over training, then in the long run (touch wood no injuries) this can only be a plus?? Your body adapts to its training, so a new routine would make your body adapt again, more explosive movements and compound lifts. I am considering trying this for a few months, with the autumn/winter coming food would be more hearty meals ideal for pl? What is your decision Paul?


----------



## imworkingonit (Jun 5, 2007)

I know next to nothing compared to you guys, but I have just started PL training, never bothered with BBing. I am making greater gains faster than the average beginner BBers on this site. I find it hard on the tendons now though, keep deloading to avoid joint damage IMO. Good luck big guy


----------



## Learney (Apr 19, 2006)

Much like the advice you've been given I'd suggest a transitional phase dependant upon where you want to end up. PL and SM are two pretty different things.

The main thing to change is your Rep/Set/Rest parameters and your reasoning for doing certain things.

Again need to make a few assumption here as to your rep ranges, rest etc but....... This is how I'd alter your current program.

It's also IMO required to work out your RM's on a few lifts (Those with %'s)

At the moment my training looks like this:

Mon, Tue, Wed, Thr, Fri (am) 25 Mins Cardio (treadmill) + 20 mins medium weights/abs

I'd lose most of this as you're gonna need extended period of regeneration (coming from a BB routine you might not feel you do....trust me you will! Soreness might not be as prevalant due to the lower reps but your CNS will take a HAMMERING)

First 5 weeks.

You would need to split your body simpler Upper/Lower I find works well.

Mon, Tue Upper/Lower Body (Strength)

The lift selection would vary depending on if you where moving more towards SM or PL. Typically the planes of movement you choose would would revolve around the lifts/events you where focusing on. Remember one of the KEY emphasis with this type of training is move weight on at the concentric FAST!!!!!!

Week 1

Core Lifts (77%RM, 6x4 Rest 180secs)

Assistance work (2x8 @8RM)

Week 2

Core Lifts (79%RM, 6x4 Rest 180secs)

Assistance work (2x8 @8RM)

Week 3

Core Lifts (81%RM, 6x4 Rest 180secs)

Assistance work (2x8 @8RM)

Week 4

Core Lifts (83%RM, 6x4 Rest 180secs)

Assistance work (2x8 @8RM)

Week 5

Core Lifts (85%RM, 6x4 Rest 180secs)

Assistance work (2x8 @8RM)

Week 6

Unloading

Thu/Fri Hypertrophy Upper/Lower

Week 1

Core Lifts (67%RM, 4x6-12 Rest 90secs)

Assistance work (2x8 @8RM)

Week 2

Core Lifts (69%RM, 4x6-12 Rest 90secs)

Assistance work (2x8 @8RM)

Week 3

Core Lifts (71%RM, 4x6-12 Rest 90secs)

Assistance work (2x8 @8RM)

Week 4

Core Lifts (73%RM, 4x6-12 Rest 90secs)

Assistance work (2x8 @8RM)

Week 5

Core Lifts (75%RM, 4x6-12 Rest 90secs)

Assistance work (2x8 @8RM)

Week 6

Unloading

Obviously this is just a rough template but going into week 7 again dependant upon your focus you could switch the hypertrophy emphasis more towards a Power/Dynamic emphasis working on explosiveness and speed. Throwing in some band/chain work if possible.

On Wednesdays and Sundays I'd throw in some GPP work (again specific to what you're moving towards.) Sled pushing/Pulling, dig a hole LOL. Push a car..........

PL, I'd look at some vertical jump work perhaps, sprint work perhaps. SM I'd typically look at mastering lifts like the clean and jerk in there too. All depends where your weaknesses and strengths are.

Restoration is a MASSIVE factor with strength work.

Do contrast showers after your sessions, get a couple of soft tissue session per week if you can, if not get on a foam roller and sweat! Epsom salt baths 1x per week. Compression garments if you have them are worth wearing (If you're taking it REAL serious!....but **** if you aint in it to win it what you doin eh)

Spend a couple of 'light' cardio sessions just getting a sweat on and some peripheral circulation going.

On your strength days because of the duration of the workout I'd suggest Carbs and EAA through your workout. LONG rest periods which will be a bit of a head**** but you'll get used to it. As BIG said a good BB diet will work pretty well. See how you do with your longer workouts but make sure carbs and protein pre/during/post IMO.

The faster you recover stronger you'll get.

Hope this helps....oh and some people EXPLODE doing this type of work when they're new to it!

Phil


----------

